# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  متن الشاطبية (هنا كل ما يتعلق بتقويم النظم المبارك)

## القارئ المليجي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم.
هنا - إن شاء الله - نفسح المكان والصدور لتناول نظم الشاطبية المبارك.
تعليقًا على مطبوع.
تصويبًا لكلمة.
توجيها طريفًا لكلمة.
ولعلَّ أكبر فائدة ترجى من هذا الموضوع: مدارسة هذا النَّظم الذي وُصِف بالمبارك، ووصف صاحبه بـ ولي الله.
= = =
فأوَّل ما أبدأ به - إذ لا بد من ابتداء - قوله - رحِمه الله:
وأخلِق به إذ ليس يخلق جدة 
الذي أراه في (يخلق) رواية ودراية أنها بضم الياء وكسر اللام، من الرباعي.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

قوله - رحمه الله -:
وإن تسكُنِ اليا بين فتحٍ وهمزةٍ  * * *  بكلْمةٍ اوْ واو فوجهان جُمِّلا 
((اوْ واو))    أي: أو تسكن واو.
فـ  (واو)  مرفوعة عطفًا على "اليا" أو فاعل لـ "تسكن" محذوفًا.

وقد وردت في بعض طبعات الشيخ الزعبي  ((اوْ واوٍ )) بالجر، فتصوَّب.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

قوله - رحمه الله - عند سورة آل عمران:
مع الكهف والإسراء يبشُر كَم سَما * * * نعم ضُمَّ حرِّك واكسر الضم أثقلا 
الكاف من (كم) رمز ابن عامر، و "سما" رمز نافع وأبي عمرو وابن كثير، والنون من (نعم) رمز عاصم.
هؤلاء جميعًا لهم ضَمّ حرف المضارعة، وتحريك الباء بالفتح، وكسْر الشين مثقَّلة من "يبشر" في آل عمران مع الكهف والإسراء.
يبقى من السبعة حمزة والكسائي؛ يقرآنها كما في البيت.
في بعض طبعات الشيخ الزعبي: يبشركُم ... كلمة واحدة؛ فضاع رمز ابن عامر.

----------


## علي المجمعي

جزاك الله خيرا
موضوع مفيد
لكن حبذا لو ذكرت اهم طبعات الكتاب واماكن صدورها

----------


## القطراوي

جزاك الله خيرا
موضوع مفيد

----------


## ياسر مختار

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم القارئ المليجي
و حقيقة أنا ليس عندي كبير معرفة بعلم القراءات ( فضلا طبعا عن صغير المعرفة ) فأتمنى أن أجد في جنبات هذا الموضوع ما يحفزني على متابعتك ... وفقك الله

----------


## أبو معاذ المنفلوطي

جزاك الله خيرًا أيها القارئ المليجي، وقد عهدنا منك هذه الإتحافات النفيسة، وأنا لما أبدأ في الشاطبية، ولعل فيما تكتب ويكتب الإخوة فائدة لي ولأمثالي من المبتدئين، وأزعم أيضًا للمتخصصين!

----------


## القارئ المليجي

جزى الله الجميع خير الجزاء.
بل أنا الذي أفتقر إلى مشاركتكم في إثراء هذه الصفحة، وكلكم أفاضل وأهل علم إلا أن ما ذكرتموه هو من تواضعكم وكريم خلُقكم.
فلا تبخلوا علينا هنا بالإشارة إلى طبعات الشاطبية، وخصوصا الأخ ياسر مختار الخبير في فهرسة الكتـب.
والأخ "أبو معاذ المنفلوطي" الذي يدرس بمعهد القراءات.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

باب الهمزتين من كلمتين 
وأسقطَ الاولَى في اتِّفاقِهِما معًا * * * إذا كانتا منْ كِلْمتَين فتَى العَلا
كجا أَمْرُنا - من السَّما إنَّ - أوْلِيا * * * أولئك أنواعُ اتِّفاق تَجمَّلا
وقالونُ والبزِّيُّ في الفتْح وافَقَا * * * وفي غيره كاليا وكالواو سهلاهنا يبين الإمام الشاطبي - رحمه الله - اختلاف القرَّاء في النطق بالهمزتين إذا اجتمعتا من كلمتين، فبدأ بهما حال الاتفاق؛ أي إذا كانتا مفتوحتين، أو مكسورتين، أو مضمومتين.
فأبو عمرو بن العلاء يُسقط إحداهما، والراجح أنها الأولى كما عبَّر الناظم.
ومثّل النّاظم لهذه الأنواع في البيت الثاني بـ: جاء أمرنا (حيث وقع)، و "من السماء إن في ذلك" في سبأ، و "من دونه أولياء أولئك في ضلال" في الأحقاف.
فيقرأ أبو عمرو بإسقاط أولى الهمزتين، فتكون كما أوردها الناظم.
ووافق أبا عمرو في المفتوحتين: قالون عن نافع، والبزي عن ابن كثير.
في الطبعة الثانية للشيخ الزعبي، ورد أول البيت الثاني هنا وهو (كجا أَمْرُنا) هكذا (كجا امرنا) بهمزة وصل.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

ومن أمثلة المفتوحتين في سورة الأعراف: (تلقاء أصحاب)، (جاء أجلهم).
ولذا يحسن هنا مطالعة المشاركة (2) على هذا الرابط:

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=16498

----------


## القارئ المليجي

ومن الأخطاء اليسيرة في الطبعة (2) للشيخ الزعبي أيضًا، وهي من سهو الناسخ:

(وفي أحرف وجْهان عنه تهللا) الجيم مشكولة بالفتح في المطبوع.
(وما بعْد همز ثابت أو مغير)العين مشكولة بالفتح في المطبوع.

----------


## أبو تميم الأهدل

> الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم.
> هنا - إن شاء الله - نفسح المكان والصدور لتناول نظم الشاطبية المبارك.
> تعليقًا على مطبوع.
> تصويبًا لكلمة.
> توجيها طريفًا لكلمة.
> ولعلَّ أكبر فائدة ترجى من هذا الموضوع: مدارسة هذا النَّظم الذي وُصِف بالمبارك، ووصف صاحبه بـ ولي الله.
> = = =
> فأوَّل ما أبدأ به - إذ لا بد من ابتداء - قوله - رحِمه الله:
> وأخلِق به إذ ليس يخلق جدة 
> الذي أراه في (يخلق) رواية ودراية أنها بضم الياء وكسر اللام، من الرباعي.


جزاك الله خيرًا أخي الفاضل الشيخ القارئ المليجي على هذا الموضوع الهام, وأقول ـ مستفسرًا, لا معترضًا ـ من الذي ذكر بأن ضم الياء وكسر اللام في (يخلق) هي الرواية؟

----------


## أبو أروى الدرعمي

جزاكم الله خيرًا، أتحفتُمونا وشجعتُمونا ورفعتُم هِمَمَنا.
أحسَنَ الله إليكُم.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> جزاك الله خيرًا أخي الفاضل الشيخ القارئ المليجي على هذا الموضوع الهام, وأقول ـ مستفسرًا, لا معترضًا ـ من الذي ذكر بأن ضم الياء وكسر اللام في (يخلق) هي الرواية؟


بداية، أرحب بشيخنا أبي تميم الأهدل في المجلس العلمي، وإن شاء الله ننتظر منه أن يتحفنا هنا بإفاداته ومشاركاته القيمة؛ فهو من أهل الفن حقًّا.
والحمد الله أنك بادرت بالتسجيل هنا، وأنا كنت أتردد في دعوتك لذلك من مدة؛ فجزاك الله خير الجزاء.
أما جواب استفساركم، فإن العلامة "شعلة" بدأ في شرحه بهذه الصيغة، وكذلك العلامة "الضباع".
أما الإمام السيوطي، فهو قد اقتصر عليها - يقينًا.
وهذا هو ما يحضرني الآن من الذاكرة، فاعذر تقصيري.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> جزاكم الله خيرًا، أتحفتُمونا وشجعتُمونا ورفعتُم هِمَمَنا.
> أحسَنَ الله إليكُم.


الأخ أبا أروى، جزيت خيرًا.
البركة في همتكم أنتم يا شباب.
وروائح الجنة في الشباب.

----------


## أبو تميم الأهدل

> بداية، أرحب بشيخنا أبي تميم الأهدل في المجلس العلمي، وإن شاء الله ننتظر منه أن يتحفنا هنا بإفاداته ومشاركاته القيمة؛ فهو من أهل الفن حقًّا.
> والحمد الله أنك بادرت بالتسجيل هنا، وأنا كنت أتردد في دعوتك لذلك من مدة؛ فجزاك الله خير الجزاء.
> أما جواب استفساركم، فإن العلامة "شعلة" بدأ في شرحه بهذه الصيغة، وكذلك العلامة "الضباع".
> أما الإمام السيوطي، فهو قد اقتصر عليها - يقينًا.
> وهذا هو ما يحضرني الآن من الذاكرة، فاعذر تقصيري.


أشكرك شيخنا الفاضل القارئ المليجي على الترحيب والحفاوة رفع الله قدرك وأعلى شأنك, وما قلتَه من كلام عني إنما هو حسن ظن منك, فأسأل الله لي ولك التوفيق والسداد.
أعود فأستفسر عن المكان الذي ذكر فيه العلامة الضباع والإمام السيوطي أن الرواية في: (يُخْلِق) بضم الياء وكسر اللام ففي شرحهما لم أجد ذلك.
لك مني خالص التحية والتقدير.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

وبعد فحبل الله فينا كتابه  * * *  فجاهد به حبل العدا متحبلا
وأخلق به إذ ليس يخلق جدة  * * *  جديدا مواليه على الجد مقبلاقال الإمام السيوطي في شرح الثاني منهما:
وفي "أَخلِق" و "يُخلِق" جناس مطابق، وفي "حَبْل" و "حِبْل" جناس محرَّف.
= = =
فلولا أن الرواية عنده "يُخلِق" رباعيًّا ما صلح أن يقول: جناس مطابق مع "أخْلِق".
= = =
أما الإمام شعلة فقال:
و "يُخلق" بضمِّ الياء وكسر اللام رباعيًّا، أو بفَتح الياء وضمِّ اللام ثلاثيًّا بمعنى: يبلى.
= = =
بقي الشيخ الضباع، فهو لم يقُلْه في شرحِه - ولم تسعفني أو تسعدني الذاكرة - لكنه في ضبط قديم للشاطبية عنه وجدتها بضم الياء وكسر اللام - ضبط قلم.

----------


## أبو تميم الأهدل

اتضح الآن فعلاً ما استفسرتك عنه فجزاك الله خيرًا على التوضيح, ويظهر لي احتمال الكلمة لعدة أوجه درايةً, أما تحديد الوجه المروي عن الشاطبي رحمه الله فينبغي الرجوع إلى شروح تلامذة الشاطبي للتأكد منه, والله أعلم.

----------


## أبوبكر الذيب

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخانا الكريم على ما تتحفنا به في كل مرة فكل مواضيعك يواقيت وجواهر ودرر ...
حفظك الله ووفقك ...

----------


## أبوبكر الذيب

قال الإمام الشاطبي رحمه الله تعالى :
وناديت أللهم يا خير سامع ... أعذني من التسميع قولا ومفعلا .
قال أبو شامة :
معنى اللهم يا الله الميم عوض عن حذف حرف النداء وقطع همزته ضرورة ..اهـ.

----------


## عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق

> فأوَّل ما أبدأ به - إذ لا بد من ابتداء - قوله - رحِمه الله:
> وأخلِق به إذ ليس يخلق جدة 
> الذي أراه في (يخلق) رواية ودراية أنها بضم الياء وكسر اللام، من الرباعي.


 السلام عليكم 
ويجوز فيها فتح الياء مع ضم اللام من خلق الثلاثي كسهل ، ومعناهما : البلي والتغير )الكواكب الدرية في اعراب الشاطبية ص17
والسلام عليكم

----------


## القارئ المليجي

أرحب بالشيخ الفاضل عبد الحكيم عبد الرازق في هذا الموضوع وكم استفدنا من فضيلته في ملتقى أهل التفسير، وغيره.
أما قول الشيخ أبي تميم:
أما تحديد الوجه المروي عن الشاطبي رحمه الله فينبغي الرجوع إلى شروح تلامذة الشاطبي للتأكد منه
فأقول:
الذي في "فتح الوصيد" للسخاوي [بعد ربطه ((فجاهد به حبل العدا متحبلا - وأخلق به))] ما نصه:
[أي: فجاهد به حِبْل العدا وما أوْلاه، كما تقول: اجعل زيدًا لمهمَّاتك وما أخلقه.
وللتعجُّب لفظان: أَفْعِلْ به، وما أفعله، فلفظه في أحدِهما لفظ الأمر، والفرق بينه وبين الأمْر لزوم الباء له في كلّ أحواله، وبقاء لفظه على حاله والمخاطَب جمع ومؤنث، فهو إذًا خبرٌ بلفظ الأمر، وجاز ذلك كما جاء [لعلها: جاز] الدعاء بلفظ الخبر، وقد قيل في الفرق بينه وبين "ما أفعل" أنَّه تعجَّب هاهنا ودعا غيرَه إلى التعجُّب، وثَمَّ تعجّب فقط.
((إذ ليس يخلق جدَّة)).
أي:لا تبلى جِدَّته كما جاء في الحديث.
ويقال: أخْلَقَ الشَّيء يُخلِقُ إذا بَلِي، ومالا تبْلى جدَّته خليق أن يُجعل عدَّةً في مجاهدة العدا.
و ((جديدًا)) فعيل من الجدّ]. انتهى

----------


## القارئ المليجي

وهنا - إن شاء الله - نذكر بعض شروح الشاطبية، والمرجو من الإخوة المساعدة في إضافة روابط الكتب المرفوعة على الشبكة منها؛ تيسيرًا على طالبها.
1- شرح أبي القاسم عبد الرحمن بن إسماعيل الأزدي، المعروف بابن الحداد ت 625، قال ابن الجزري: "ويحتمل أن يكون أول من شرحها".
[الذي عند السيوطي في البغية: مات بمراكش في حدود الأربعين وستمائة، وقد عمر].
2- شرح العلاَّمة علم الدين أبي الحسن عليّ بْن مُحمَّد بن عبدالصَّمد الهمْداني السَّخاويّ، صاحب "جمال القُرَّاء وكمال الإقْراء" ت 643.
واسم شرحه: "فتح الوصيد في شرح القصيد".
 قال عنها من جُملة أبيات:هَذِي القَصِيدَةُ بِالمُرَادِ وَفِيَّةٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ لُقِّبَتْ حِرْزَ المُنَىقال ابنُ الجزري في "الغاية": هو أوَّل مَن شرحَها، بل هو - واللهُ أعلم - سببُ شهرتِها في الآفاق، وإليه أشار الشاطبيُّ بقوله: "يقيِّض الله لها فتًى يشرحُها".وهذا الكتاب حقِّق مرتين، ينظر الكلام عليهما في هذا الرابط:
كتاب "فتح الوصيد في شرح القصيد".
يتبع

----------


## القارئ المليجي

3- شرح أبي العباس أحمد بن علي بن محمد بن علي - بن سكن - المرباطري الأندلسي (ت640 هـ تقريبًا) المسمى بـ "المهند القاضبي شرح قصيدة الشاطبي"، وهو مخطوط.
[الملون باللون الأحمر من بغية الوعاة]
ويراجع هذا الرابط، وفيه (بن شكر) بدل (بن سكن):
سؤال عن شروح قصائد الشاطبي

----------


## أم أمامة الليبية

جزاكم الله خيرًا، ولو تتفضل بما حباك الله من علم فترشدني إلى أفضل طبعة طبعت لهذا المتن! زادك الله من فضله.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

للرفع والإفادة والجواب عن سؤال الأخ أبي أمامة.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء على حسن الظن.
أما أحسن الطبعات، فأوصي بالرجوع إلى هاتين الطبعتين أو إحداهما:
= متن الشاطبية، ضبط وتصحيح ومراجعة محمد تميم الزعبي، الطبعة الخامسة، 1431، دار الغوثاني.
= ونسخة دار الصحابة، كتبه محمد فؤاد زيدان، راجعه جمال محمد شرف.
- - -
وكان لديَّ طبعة قام عليها الشيخ متولي الفقاعي، وهي قديمة.
= = =
ولم يتيسر لي الوقوف على تحقيق الدكتور/ أيمن رشدي سويد.
والله - عزَّ وجلَّ - أعلى وأعلم.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*جزاك الله خيرا شيخنا المبارك*

----------


## عبد الرحمن الغريب

جزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> جزاكم الله خير الجزاء على حسن الظن.
> أما أحسن الطبعات، فأوصي بالرجوع إلى هاتين الطبعتين أو إحداهما:
> = متن الشاطبية، ضبط وتصحيح ومراجعة محمد تميم الزعبي، الطبعة الخامسة، 1431، دار الغوثاني.
> = ونسخة دار الصحابة، كتبه محمد فؤاد زيدان، راجعه جمال محمد شرف.
> - - -
> وكان لديَّ طبعة قام عليها الشيخ متولي الفقاعي، وهي قديمة.
> = = =
> ولم يتيسر لي الوقوف على تحقيق الدكتور/ أيمن رشدي سويد.
> والله - عزَّ وجلَّ - أعلى وأعلم.


للأسف، الأخطاء في الطبعة المذكورة لدار الصحابة كثيرة.
- - - -
وهناك طبعة جيدة بمكتبة أولاد الشيخ، ضبطها وصحَّحها/ وليد بن رجب بن عبد الرشيد بن عجمي.
وهناك طبعة "دار السلام"، بدون اسم المصحِّح.

----------


## فتح البارى

*جُمِعَتْ رموز الانفراد في هذا البيت:
(أَبَجْ) (دَهَزْ) (حُطِّي) (كَلْمَ) (نَصْعٍ) (فَضَقْ) (رَسَتْ) ... فهذي رموز القوم يا صاح فانقلا

الشيخ يعقوب بن بدران:
**وهاك بيان الرمز عن سبعة أتت *** على الوزن وهو الفرد فاحفظ ليسهلا
**(أَبَجْ) أَلِفٌ عن نافعٍ ثُمَّ باؤها *** لقالونَ ثُمَّ الجيمُ وَرْشٌ به انجلى
**(دَهَزْ) دالُ مَكٍّ ثُمَّ هاءٌ لأحمدٍ *** وحيث أتاك الزايُ فاجعلْه قُنْبُلا 
**(حَطِيٌّ) فَحَرْفُ الحاءِ بَصْرٍ وطاؤها *** لدُوريِّهِم والْيا لصالحٍ اقْبَلا
**(كَلِمْ) كَافُ للشَّامِي ولامٌ هشامُهُم *** أتى وابنُ ذكوانٍ لَه الميمُ مُثِّلا
**(نَصَعْ) نونُها عن عاصمٍ ثُمَّ صادُها *** لشعبةَ ثُمَّ العَينُ حفصٌ تَقَبَّلا
**(فَضَقْ) فاؤها عن حمزةٍ ثُمَّ ضادُها *** لدا خَلَفٍ والقافُ خلادٌ اعقلا
**(رَسَتْ) را عليٌّ ثُمَّ سيــنٌ لليثِهِمْ *** وتا حفصٌ الدوريْ وفي الذكر قد خلا
**وناظمُها يرجو نجاةً ورحمةً *** من اللهِ يعقوبُ بنُ بدرانَ ذي العلا

اجتهدتُ في ضبط الأبيات فأرجو التصويب، وعندي سؤال:




(حَطِيٌّ) فَحَرْفُ الحاءِ بَصْرٍ وطاؤها *** لدُوريِّهِم واليا لصالحٍ اقْبَلا



هل (حطي) هنا تضبط هكذا (حَطِيٌّ) لتكون على وزن (فعولن) أم تضبط (حُطِّي) لتكون على (عولن) ؟
*

----------


## فتح البارى

تحقيق الشيخ الزعبي: 00.jpg
هل هي (يونسٍ آلَان)؟
الشيخ مشاري قرأها (يونسِنَ الَان) !

----------


## طالبة فقه

احسن الله اليكم

----------


## كفايت البخاري

جزاك الله خيرا

----------

